# Recommend me some damn books.



## Anders Ã„mting (Aug 29, 2012)

I've had a reader's block for a while now. That's basically like a writer's block, except it prevents me from reading. Since it's unhealthy for a writer to not be reading books, I feel I need to make an effort to power through this, if only to stay in decent shape. Trouble is, I don't now where to start and I'm a bit picky about what I read. So, I could use some suggestions.

Basically, I like my stories adventurous, up-beat, optimistic, thoughtful, intelligent and humerous; with likeable characters, a creative plot and not too much angst. Thrilling fights are a major plus, especially swordfights. You know, a larger-than-life kind of story, pretty much.

Also, preferably it should exist in audiobook format, since I find I have and easier time sticking to those than I have with printed books.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Ireth (Aug 29, 2012)

Terry. Freaking. Pratchett.

Adventure? Check. Optimism? Check. Intelligence and thoughtfulness? Double check. Humor? Triple check, if British humor is your thing. There are plenty of characters to get to know and love, wildly creative plots (even his direct homages to other works like _Macbeth_ and _Phantom of the Opera_ are hugely enjoyable and original in their own right), and angst is minimized. There's plenty of drama as well, and it doesn't hinder the humor in the slightest. As for audio vs. visual format, some of his books are available on Audible for downloading (I got them for free as a gift, but I dunno if you actually have to pay or not). I have "I Shall Wear Midnight" and "Going Postal" at the moment. Can't tell you how many others there are, or which ones, unfortunately.


----------



## Benjamin Clayborne (Aug 29, 2012)

John Scalzi might fit the bill. His _Old Man's War_ series could work. It's SF, not fantasy; dunno if you're only asking about fantasy books.


----------



## FireBird (Aug 30, 2012)

I would recommend K.J. Parkers stand alone novels. Sharps and The Folding Knife are very good books. Based on what you wanted I would say Sharps would be best for you seeing as it follows a team of five fencers. The Folding Knife is more of an economical story. She has three trilogies as well but they aren't very good in my opinion.


----------



## JohnKPatterson (Aug 30, 2012)

I would recommend _The Name of the Wind_ by Patrick Rothfuss (not done reading, though). Deep and poetic.

Just finished Courtney Schafer's _The Whitefire Crossing,_ and I cannot recommend it enough. Nice, original tale of two characters trying to keep their secrets from each other while running over a mountain range. Such a good, smart novel.

I also finished Neil Gaiman's _Stardust_ recently. Now that was an astonishing read, like a new fairy tale that ends on a haunting note.


----------



## Endymion (Aug 30, 2012)

Treasure Island,
The three musketeers,
The count of Montechristo,
The tales of Otori,
The hobbit,

Don't know if these are humorous enough, but they are damn good.


----------



## CupofJoe (Aug 30, 2012)

Ireth said:


> Terry. Freaking. Pratchett.
> 
> Adventure? Check. Optimism? Check. Intelligence and thoughtfulness? Double check. Humor? Triple check, if British humor is your thing. There are plenty of characters to get to know and love, wildly creative plots (even his direct homages to other works like _Macbeth_ and _Phantom of the Opera_ are hugely enjoyable and original in their own right), and angst is minimized. There's plenty of drama as well, and it doesn't hinder the humor in the slightest. As for audio vs. visual format, some of his books are available on Audible for downloading (I got them for free as a gift, but I dunno if you actually have to pay or not). I have "I Shall Wear Midnight" and "Going Postal" at the moment. Can't tell you how many others there are, or which ones, unfortunately.


Seconded!!! I would recommend Night watch. there are audio versions and if you can find it the BBC did it as a 5 part series...


----------



## Ireth (Aug 30, 2012)

CupofJoe said:


> Seconded!!! I would recommend Night watch. there are audio versions and if you can find it the BBC did it as a 5 part series...



There are also animated versions of Wyrd Sisters and Soul Music, and a film version of Hogfather. I've watched Soul Music on YouTube, and it's brilliant. Christopher Lee does an amazing job as Death. XDD


----------



## Twook00 (Aug 30, 2012)

Old Man's War by John Scalzi is a fun book.  Also, Stardust by Niel Gaiman fits your criteria very well.  

...and The Way of Kings by Brandson Sanderson.  It has some epic fight scenes and I really loved the main protagonist.  

Here's a sample from the prelude:
Brandon Sanderson: The Way of Kings Prelude


----------



## Steerpike (Aug 30, 2012)

Dan Abnett's _Triumff_ was fun.


----------



## Anders Ã„mting (Aug 30, 2012)

Ireth said:


> Terry. Freaking. Pratchett.



Way ahead of you. I'm pretty sure I've read everything the man has written except Snuff (which I left unfinished somewhere around here), some of the Tiffany Aching books and the Carpet People.



Benjamin Clayborne said:


> John Scalzi might fit the bill. His _Old Man's War_ series could work. It's SF, not fantasy; dunno if you're only asking about fantasy books.



Doesn't really matter to me. 

On the other hand, I'm not really interested in war stories.



FireBird said:


> I would recommend K.J. Parkers stand alone novels. Sharps and The Folding Knife are very good books. Based on what you wanted I would say Sharps would be best for you seeing as it follows a team of five fencers. The Folding Knife is more of an economical story. She has three trilogies as well but they aren't very good in my opinion.



Will see what I can find on this.



JohnKPatterson said:


> I would recommend _The Name of the Wind_ by Patrick Rothfuss (not done reading, though). Deep and poetic.



Another book I own but have been unable to read.



> Just finished Courtney Schafer's _The Whitefire Crossing,_ and I cannot recommend it enough. Nice, original tale of two characters trying to keep their secrets from each other while running over a mountain range. Such a good, smart novel.



Seems kinda interesting.



> I also finished Neil Gaiman's _Stardust_ recently. Now that was an astonishing read, like a new fairy tale that ends on a haunting note.



Read the book, saw the movie. Prefered the movie.



Endymion said:


> Treasure Island,



I kinda know how that one ends.



> The three musketeers,



Read it as a teenager.



> The count of Montechristo,



It's "Monte Cristo." Never did get around to this one, because I had the impression it was kinda dark. Might give it a shot, though.



> The tales of Otori



Read about half of it a few years back. Wasn't too impressed.



> The hobbit



Read it years ago.



Twook00 said:


> ...and The Way of Kings by Brandson Sanderson.  It has some epic fight scenes and I really loved the main protagonist.



Been looking around for Sanderson's stuff, haven't had much luck so far.



Steerpike said:


> Dan Abnett's _Triumff_ was fun.



Duly noted.


----------



## ThinkerX (Aug 30, 2012)

If you can find them - and it is a big *IF* - you might want to check out Dan Crawfords 'Nimnestl / Polijn' series:

'The Sure Death of a Mouse'

'Rouse a Sleeping Cat'

'A Wild Dog and Lone'

Sort of lighthearted 'dark intrigue' type stuff, scads of cheerfully corrupt characters, and a bit of bawdiness.

Each also stands alone.


----------



## Gustopher (Aug 31, 2012)

The Mistborn Trilogy by Brandon Sanderson has all the ingredients you're looking for the first one is called Final Empire, then Well of Ascension, then Hero of Ages. There is also the Alloy of Law which is set in the same world 341 years after the end of the HoA. The main trilogy is big and epic but it has awesome fight scenes and some great humor as well. Alloy of Law is a much more playful work, VERY funny and enjoyable plus you get to take the magic systems from the main trilogy and add guns. Highly recommend Sanderson, and Mistborn and Way of Kings are my favorite of his works.


----------



## Anders Ã„mting (Aug 31, 2012)

Got a hold of some of Brandon Sanderson's stuff. Started listening to Elantris. It's pretty okay, but not quite my style so far. (By which I mean there has yet to feature any swordfights or explosions.)


----------



## shangrila (Aug 31, 2012)

I'm halfway through the first book of the Long Prince quartet. It doesn't fit all of your criteria, but so far it's a good read.

Oh, and Elantris? Yeah, there aren't many swordfights or explosions.


----------



## TWErvin2 (Sep 1, 2012)

I recently listened to and enjoyed The Iron Druide Chornicles: Hounded by Kevin Hearne. It's also available in print and ebook.

It's fast paced, humorous at parts, interesting characters and storyline. Might be something to look into.


----------



## Gustopher (Sep 1, 2012)

Anders Ã„mting said:


> Got a hold of some of Brandon Sanderson's stuff. Started listening to Elantris. It's pretty okay, but not quite my style so far. (By which I mean there has yet to feature any swordfights or explosions.)



Elantris and Warbreaker are very political. Mistborn has a lot more action and the magic system is much better suited to combat.


----------



## Elder the Dwarf (Sep 2, 2012)

If you look at Sanderson I would definitely start with Mistborn.  There are some pretty awesome fight scenes, but they don't involve swords.  Great characters, funny dialogue, and some solid twists.  Check it out.


----------



## Butterfly (Sep 2, 2012)

I've almost finished reading Joe Abercrombie's the blade itself. It's the first of a trilogy, has humour, a tortured torturer, fighting, wizards, and barbarian type northman. I'm quite enjoying it so far.


----------



## FatCat (Sep 3, 2012)

Jonathan Strange and Mr. Norrell by Susanna Clark. Amazing stand-alone novel that departs from the typical fantasy style.


----------



## Steerpike (Sep 3, 2012)

Not fantasy, but I'm also reading _The Assassination of Jesse James by the Coward Robert Ford_. It is good, so far.


----------



## Anders Ã„mting (Sep 8, 2012)

FatCat said:


> Jonathan Strange and Mr. Norrell by Susanna Clark. Amazing stand-alone novel that departs from the typical fantasy style.



I started that one once, but I found the whole beginning to be excrutiatingly boring. 

(My brother, who loved it, claimed it's _supposed_ to be boring in the beginning, but I don't think that's a valid excuse, and certainly not a good strategy to get me to read a book of almost 800 pages.)


----------



## FatCat (Sep 8, 2012)

Anders Ã„mting said:


> I started that one once, but I found the whole beginning to be excrutiatingly boring.
> 
> (My brother, who loved it, claimed it's _supposed_ to be boring in the beginning, but I don't think that's a valid excuse, and certainly not a good strategy to get me to read a book of almost 800 pages.)



It does start slow, but it's worth the time.


----------



## ChristielleKeenan (Sep 8, 2012)

I love Terry Pratchett. I have just started reading his book 'Snuff'!!


----------



## Chime85 (Sep 8, 2012)

Can anyone recommend me something that is more character led than situation led? a book that can bring the characters to heart long before I care about the plot?

ps: the "top 10" don't count. I have done the usual Tolkien, J.K rowling, Terry Pratchett etc. Throw me a curve ball  

That said, if you throw me a dud, I WILL hunt you down on these forums hehe  xx


----------



## thedarknessrising (Sep 13, 2012)

Game of Thrones. Enough said


----------



## J. S. Elliot (Sep 17, 2012)

Chime85 said:


> Can anyone recommend me something that is more character led than situation led? a book that can bring the characters to heart long before I care about the plot?
> 
> ps: the "top 10" don't count. I have done the usual Tolkien, J.K rowling, Terry Pratchett etc. Throw me a curve ball
> 
> That said, if you throw me a dud, I WILL hunt you down on these forums hehe  xx



_Age of Fire - Book I: Dragon Champion_. *E.E. Knight*

I'm about halfway through this book, though I would've already been finished if it weren't for sporadic work hours. Thus far, though, not only is it an extremely unique perspective, it's also mostly character-driven thus far. Outside-plot, so to speak, isn't overly present (most of the outside plot has been little tangents that further spur the protagonist to deeper exploration). But being that the protagonist himself is a dragon, I was interested from the opening scene on. 

Oh, and Knight gets bonus points for rethinking the "classic" fantasy races - elves, dwarves, etc. They actually have a fair bit of life to them.

So, yes, I'd recommend it. ^^


----------



## Jess A (Sep 18, 2012)

Glenda Larke -_ Isles of Glory_ trilogy (I've yet to read her others). Aussie author.

K. J. Taylor's The Fallen Moon series. (_Dark Griffin Australia-US-Czech_) 

Rachel Neumeier - _Griffin Mage_ trilogy - a little odd but good.

Kate Forsyth - _Witches of Eileanan_ and _Rhiannon's Ride_. 

Robin Hobb - _Farseer Trilogy_ and the _Liveship Traders_.

Sara Douglass - any of hers, start with _Battleaxe_, _Threshold _or _Beyond the Hanging Wall_ (the last two are stand alones).

Katherine Kerr - _Deverry_ series.

Maggie Furey - _The Artefacts of Power_ - simple, quick reads but I enjoyed them. 

---

Too lazy to go upstairs to my bookshelf to see what else I can recommend. I can't remember a lot of authors sitting here at my computer chair. Some other major authors you might have read - like Raymond Feist (his early stuff), Juliet Marillier, Mercedes Lackey etc. As for non-fantasy, I really like Nelson DeMille - anything with John Corey in it. Espionage-type stuff.


----------



## Jess A (Sep 18, 2012)

Chime85 said:


> Can anyone recommend me something that is more character led than situation led? a book that can bring the characters to heart long before I care about the plot?



Despite Game of Thrones being thrown around a lot, I tend to agree - it's good where characters are concerned. I like a flawed character. Not my favourite series, but I like the characters.

Read Robin Hobb's _Farseer_ Trilogy. Almost annoyingly slow in parts rather than action driven, but I do love her characters. The story is told in first person - it follows the boy growing up. I love the world she builds and the characters she portrays. Her main character is a bit of a pity party in some ways, but she almost makes mockery of the terrible situations he gets into.


----------



## Sir Rico (Dec 29, 2012)

Steerpike said:


> Dan Abnett's _Triumff_ was fun.



I am a big Dan Abnett fan. I have read his Gaunts Ghosts series and a couple of the Horus Heresy series, they are all SF though.


----------



## Sheriff Woody (Dec 30, 2012)

Steerpike said:


> Not fantasy, but I'm also reading _The Assassination of Jesse James by the Coward Robert Ford_. It is good, so far.



The movie is very good, as well.


----------

